# I'm so sick of doing Doordash



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

I just finished a order today that really pissed me off. I had to wait over 40 minutes at the restaurant to get my food. I was about to cancel when the order disappeared off my app. The food came out when that happened so I took the food. I tried calling DD but their phone system and chat was offline. I went to bring the food to my house when DD called me to see what happened. They reassigned the delivery but the pay went down almost $3 from the first time. I called CS and It got me nowhere. So I spent over a hour on a delivery that should of taken 20 minutes to earn $7


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Crazy
I stopped doing food because of waits


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Doordash sometimes lags at sending orders to restraunts. 

It all averages out in the end.

The other night, I got a stacked order from one restraunt. $20+ for both orders. So I made over $20 for that hour. 

But, yeah...we work for small potatoes. 

In the future, this needs to change, as there is a new economy on the rise. The transfer of wealth to the poor and middle class will level the playing field. It's still a year or two off, so hang on.


----------



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

It just seems like it is one thing after the other. I have been screwed over a few times on bonuses because they try to send me a order to a city I'm not signed up for. Their customer service is the worst I've ever experienced. If you're lucky enough to get a hold of them it is someone from India that is hard to understand and doesn't understand your issue. I'm just about through with Doordash.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Cody6666 said:


> It just seems like it is one thing after the other. I have been screwed over a few times on bonuses because they try to send me a order to a city I'm not signed up for. Their customer service is the worst I've ever experienced. If you're lucky enough to get a hold of them it is someone from India that is hard to understand and doesn't understand your issue. I'm just about through with Doordash.


I get it, I was feeling this a week ago...but, since, I've made a few adjustments

IDGAF about bonuses, so no stress here.

The key us making doordash work for you.

Example: screen and feel free to decline all orders that don't fit your requirements. Work areas that benefit you.

At the end of the day doordash only cares about their bottom line. So, find a way to use that to your advantage. I've heard they'll deactivate if you only accept $10 and over orders, so my minimum is $7 +/- $1.

I can only speak from my situation.


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Doordash sometimes lags at sending orders to restraunts.
> 
> It all averages out in the end.
> 
> ...


Sorry but, the transfer of wealth and destruction of the middle class is accelerating. Maybe try to find a class at University to study that and do something about it. New economy on the rise? Bless your heart.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I still like DD the best even though all of these gigs suck in their own way. If I didn’t have to drive out to get tot a DD region I would def be dashing more


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Chris1973 said:


> Sorry but, the transfer of wealth and destruction of the middle class is accelerating. Maybe try to find a class at University to study that and do something about it. New economy on the rise? Bless your heart.


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


>


Not a fan. I would like to see a video explaining this: "In the future, this needs to change, as there is a new economy on the rise. The transfer of wealth to the poor and middle class will level the playing field. It's still a year or two off, so hang on"

The corporate tax rate was just cut to 20% a couple of weeks ago and all the permanent tax cuts are for the wealthy. We have a republican majority in the house and senate. What are you smoking, brah?


----------



## TWC (Oct 16, 2017)

I am personally noticing with Door Dash that the payouts per delivery seem to have steadily declined. When I first started doing DD back in the summer, it was common to get somewhere in the $7.50 - $8.50 range per delivery. I just did DD last night for the first time in about a month and a half and the average order was yielding just barely over $6. Probably going to just continue doing UE most of the time.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

TWC said:


> I am personally noticing with Door Dash that the payouts per delivery seem to have steadily declined. When I first started doing DD back in the summer, it was common to get somewhere in the $7.50 - $8.50 range per delivery. I just did DD last night for the first time in about a month and a half and the average order was yielding just barely over $6. Probably going to just continue doing UE most of the time.


I think some dashers dashed off the radar. Doordash is offering $200 to inslave your friends.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

BTW, I'm sick of doordash too. I'm only working to pay bills, and collect more cryptos.


----------



## Alex Driver (Jul 26, 2018)

I hear countless stories of rude, entitled people. Like restaurants, telling DD employees to go F*** themselves and such. I personally had a bad experience when I tried to deliver an order to an unspecified address. It said STE 108, but there was no suite number. I walked all the way around, drove around, trying to find this place. I tried opening every door. As it turns out, I was in the right spot, but their door was locked. I called them and asked where they were. "Dude, it's not that hard. It's the corner of x and x." Very rude. I have done about 18 orders and now have a 3.5 rating. What am I supposed to do when you are in a filthy, un-addressed shack? And not only that, YOUR DOOR WAS LOCKED!


----------

